# Code 0335



## Eganrac (Dec 5, 2004)

First, I want to thank the extensive knowledge here for giving instructions on how to pull the codes. 

My "Service Engine Soon" light came on a few days ago, just when I was pulling off at the light and my car stalled pretty nasty and almost shut off, but kept on going. It's been doing that for quite a while now, but never so bad and this was the first time that it actually set the light on. So, I pulled the code and got 0335 CRK Sensor or something. Well, I've been looking at the symptoms of when the crank shaft sensor is acting up and I'm wondering if it is the cam shaft sensor. My RPM's drop and the car starts to act up, which is what I've been wondering about for a while now. 

Which sensor reads the engine speed as far as RPM's: the crank shaft sensor or the cam shaft sensor? I'm assuming that would be the one that is malfunctioning for me. 

Ohh and my second question is. Since my car is out of warranty, will this still go under the recall if it is the crankshaft sensor?


2002 Nissan Sentra SE-R
6-speed
No drivetrain MODS.... except for the 6-speed :fluffy:


----------

